# Mitre Saw Dust Bag



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

I inherited an old mitre saw that's missing the white dust bag clip, making a big mess. Where can I find that clip online? Or is there something I can use that would do the same?


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

I would start with Makita parts if I were you.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A bag is about useless so your not missing out on much.
Sears sells a simple device that looks like a multi outlet for about $20.00 that you can plug the saw and a shop vac into.
Pull the trigger on the saw and the vacuum turns on.
Release the trigger on the saw and the vacuum stays running for 10 seconds.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Solidify said:


> , . . . Or is there something I can use that would do the same?


 My fix would be a small clamp about 4 inch
and two popsicle sticks. (Used)


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

I couldn't find it from makita since its discontinued. Why useless? Can you link me to the vaccuum device?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Useless because in 3 years there is still not enough in mine to empty it.


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

LOL ok good point


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

joecaption said:


> A bag is about useless so your not missing out on much.
> Sears sells a simple device that looks like a multi outlet for about $20.00 that you can plug the saw and a shop vac into.
> Pull the trigger on the saw and the vacuum turns on.
> Release the trigger on the saw and the vacuum stays running for 10 seconds.


Seconded. Those bags might as well not be there for all the good they do.


----------



## Spanky Ham (Feb 6, 2015)

Solidify said:


> I inherited an old mitre saw that's missing the white dust bag clip, making a big mess. Where can I find that clip online? Or is there something I can use that would do the same?


If it's the same as the bag on my Makita 9920 belt sander, then a 7" long piece of 1/4" [not 3/8"] aluminum miter T track is a perfect fit on it. You just need to bevel the inner leading edges slightly with a file so it doesn't dig into the fabric as you slide it on and off.


----------



## landfillwizard (Feb 21, 2014)

Take the bag and hose attachment to a local pluming shop and get PVC adapters to hook up to a shop vac. You will be much happier!


----------



## HVACTECH96 (Oct 16, 2012)

Take a section of 3/4 pvc pipe, the same length as bag and cut a slot down the length of it.Or go to the dollar store and buy a potato chip bag clip.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

looks like a job for the ole stand by, duct tape


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

I'll just keep it as is for now. I do like the shopvac idea though.


----------

